# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  B is for Bond and Black

## Neo

Yes dear reader..the world has turned.   The next Bond film will star a black actress who will be 007.

----------

dinosaur (10-10-2021),Lone Gunman (10-10-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

And will no doubt be bedding pretty girls... just like James Bond.

----------

BooBoo (10-11-2021),dinosaur (10-10-2021),East of the Beast (10-11-2021),LadyMoonlight (10-11-2021),Lone Gunman (10-10-2021)

----------


## teeceetx

So, ..... the end of the Bond franchise has finally arrived.

That film will likely die a quick death, along with the franchise.

----------

BooBoo (10-11-2021),dinosaur (10-10-2021),LadyMoonlight (10-11-2021),Lone Gunman (10-10-2021),Oceander (10-11-2021)

----------


## dinosaur

:Smiley ROFLMAO:   Of course, I am sure, this new version is officially sanctioned by the Ian Fleming estate, staying true to the original James Bond character.    :BangHead:

----------

Foghorn (10-10-2021),Lone Gunman (10-10-2021)

----------


## Gator Monroe

Tom Ellis "Lucifer" Star would be better choice

----------

teeceetx (10-10-2021)

----------


## Lone Gunman

so, daniel craig was the last real james bond.

works for me.  :Thumbsup20: 

a good place for the franchise to end; nothing more is needed.

----------

BooBoo (10-11-2021),Oceander (10-11-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Yes dear reader…..the world has turned.   The next Bond film will star a *black actress who will be 007*.


Black and female.................hmmmmmmmmmmmm.

----------


## Moonie

.
No doubt the new Jamie Bond chick will have Ali G as her Q too! 'Get wiv it!' he'll tell her.

Personally I love how un-PC the older Bond films were. And the old Moneypenny really was the embodiment of female allure.

Let me guess that the new Moneypenny'll be a fag just out of Cambridge?
.

----------

BooBoo (10-11-2021)

----------


## Neo

I can’t spoil it for those who want to go and see it at cinema but!   It’s worth watching.

----------


## Physics Hunter

Killing off the best Brit Franchises.

First Dr. Who.

Now Bond.

When the hell will lack of funds kill these idiots off?  (speaking financially...)

----------

BooBoo (10-11-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2

God she isnt even hot. Why are 90% of actresses these days ugly as %$$$ anyway? Its annoying as hell. 

So I am just googling to see if James Bond is the guys name or if it is a codename. There seems to be some dispute about this. Isnt 007 his codename? Anyway - will this chick still be called James? Or will it be Jamie Bond now? Hmm - apparently some people are calling their baby girls James these days. Maybe it will still be James. 

I have never been interested in James Bond movies. When I was a kid my uncle tried to get me interested in watching a Bond movie by trying to get me excited about the Jaws character. It didnt work. As a kid James Bond bored me to death. As a teenager I went to the movies once with one of my sisters while we were visiting my grandparents and bored - and there was nothing good on so we watched the first Brosnan movie Golden Eye. I thought it was ok I guess. I remember the action sequence at the start kind of impressed me - it involved a cliff. But it was pretty unbelievable in a Fast and Furious kind of way ( I have never watched a Fast and Furious movie. But you know how everything in them is just stupid because it could never happen and it doesnt even look real ). I dont remember the rest of the movie. Never watched another James Bond movie. 

The Fandom Menace are going to be outraged. They are all going to have to pretend that they are James Bond fans. Like how they pretend they are Dr Who fans. Ha. I bet Nerdrotic has a video up already.

edit - Knew it. 




edit - Anyway - is James Bond his name? Or a codename?

edit - Oh - that Nerdrotic video is about the new James Bond movie. His head will explode when he hears about the black female James Bond.

edit - Here we go - Nerdrotic was all over this two weeks ago -




( Im not subscribed to any Fandom Menace types like Nerdrotic. I like check in on them from time to time though. Keep an eye on them. Been a while. I hate them. )

edit - Wait. That video isnt about female James Bond either. Ha. Its coming.

edit - Isnt that her though?

edit - So there is a black female James Bond in latest movie? Im really confused.

edit - Doomcock also hates the new James Bond movie. 




You liked it?

Oh God. Im trying to read this article ( Lashana Lynch on making history as the first Black female 007 (harpersbazaar.com) ) but I cant because I dont care. I also dont want to watch those videos. Can someone just tell me. Is there a black female James Bond in this latest Bond movie? Or there will be in the next one? The torch was passed in this latest one?

edit - God damn it. You are going to make me watch one of these videos? Jesus Christ.

----------


## Neo

Oh God!   Showing a spoiler video…. It’s not British.  :Frown:

----------

TheOneOnly2 (10-11-2021)

----------


## TheOneOnly2

> Oh God!   Showing a spoiler video…. It’s not British.


So there is a black female James Bond in this latest movie? Or there will be in next one?

----------


## TheOneOnly2

> Oh God!   Showing a spoiler video…. It’s not British.


Spoiler alert!

They killed him? Ha. Of course.

edit - HA! What is wrong with them? Look what they did to Luke Skywalker. They killed John Conner. They just killed He-Man.

----------


## TheOneOnly2

Without the past there is no future. 




> Again - did you watch the South Park 'Member Berries' episode? Do you remember Chewbacca? Ha. Do you understand that all corporate US media is controlled by the CIA for the elite? You do realize that Matt Stone and Trey Parker work for the CIA right? Don't tell me that you believe the South Park Xmas card back story. Stone/Parker were born into the intelligence community. They didn't get their own Comedy Central show because of a not funny Xmas card. Now do you remember how liberal PC things were in the 90s? Remember how unpopular the US wars on the Middle East were because of the 90s PC environment that had built up since the Vietnam war. The US PTB needed propaganda like South Park to make it cool for people to not care about things like the war on the Middle East so that the US could have the ability to carry out its military objectives without it hurting the image of the nation at home and abroad to the point that the world rejected them as leader state which would have as a result put the status as the USD as reserve currency holder at risk which would result in USA losing its status as sole super power. While the US is neoliberal and has been since the Reagan/Thatcher era it is still a democracy that relies on left-right conflict which is used to funnel manufactured consent through opinion framing between left and right. Having society go too far left or too far right puts the US political system at risk. So that's why South Park was made to be so popular - because things had gone too far to the left. And you probably don't like me saying anything negative about Stone/Parker because they lean neoliberal right and you seem to only attack the neoliberal left. Don't you Doomcock. All tribes my ass. Anyway - yeah all corporate media is controlled by the CIA for the elite. Even though things can't go too far right or too far left the plan is to push society to the left and make it so with each passing year what was conservative and right-wing is just that little bit more neoliberal/liberal. Of course true conservatives will resist this which is why mainstream Republican politics has been threatened by the Tea Party Movement, Ron Paultards and its why we ended up with Trump. But even so things are pushed left because the plan is to end history with liberalism. What has Donald Trump actually done other than help the rich and encourage dumb racist rednecks to serve as the new extreme or radical or far right? Things cannot go too far left or too far right but just as dangerous is things becoming too central as in the majority of the masses agreeing on most things and agreeing that both the left and right establishment parties are against them. Even when the central goes further to the left the majority cannot be united so we do need these extremes to generate conflict from which manufactured consent can result from opinion framing because as I said that's how capitalist democracy works. 
> 
> As I said in comments section of your latest video on Star Trek - tradition is essential to conservative society but liberal society must reject tradition in favour of progressivism. That is why history and all of your 'myths' must be destroyed by the neoliberal PTB that plan on ending history with liberalism. Your 'myths' from the past will always be associated with the traditions of the times they were created which is why the South Park 'Member Berries' episode links 80s pop nostalgia with the racism and homophobia of Reagan Era. Original Star Trek will always have an association with the traditions of the racist late 60s when you could portray the evil Vulcans as Asian communist Nazis. Like I said - Nazi bashing is a tradition that will endure until the end of history but no other tradition will last. See this is why Christian values must be destroyed - why the Catholic Church must be destroyed - its because the tradition of Christian Values makes a progressive society that plans to end history with liberalism a non starter - not to mention the fact that the PTB cannot allow Christian Values to get in the way of their Satanic pursuit of happiness. Do you understand now? Your beloved myths and history must be destroyed because tradition must be destroyed.
> 
> And the other thing is that the simple masses must not be allowed to have happy thoughts - imagine a boot stomping on a human face - forever. What the PTB did to Luke Skywalker is not just them destroying tradition but also them stomping on your face. You cannot be allowed to have any hope. You must know that there are no happy endings. The Empire was never defeated. Your hero Luke is a pathetic loser. No happy endings for you - PTB don't want you getting delusions of grandeur like your hero Luke did. You must accept that you are inferior and powerless. Don't be an incel - settle for an ugly wife to breed with and produce a pathetic slave or two with her that can grow up do all the slave jobs that cannot yet be automated or performed by AI. And give up. No hope. No happy ending. Just the boot of the PTB stomping on your face for all of eternity. Or maybe an Iron Heel.


- TheOneOnly2

edit - CIA and MI5 in cahoots!

----------


## Neo

> So there is a black female James Bond in this latest movie? Or there will be in next one?


Typical! Another one that doesn’t watch all of the spoiler video he posts  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

TheOneOnly2 (10-11-2021)

----------


## Neo

Calm down everyone!! 

All of you are still wringing your hands, some of you might be biting your pillow over these FALSE roumors. 

Our armchair film critics shouldn’t judge it because… as it shows on here you didn’t see the film at the cinema, if you had you’d of stayed behind and listened to the final track and watched the credits… in totality, there for all to see! 

What happens in the story – the canonical story made by Eon Productions and endorsed by Ian Fleming’s estate – is that James Bond, agent 007, is killed. At the end of the credits it still says “James Bond will return.
https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.g...ew-movie-nomi/

----------

TheOneOnly2 (10-11-2021)

----------


## Hillofbeans

I see nothing wrong with a female spy, they been using sex to get men killed forever

----------

BooBoo (10-11-2021)

----------


## Moonie

.
And with myself being someone that has worked in connection to the security services. I never saw a darkie at any time!
.

----------

Neo (10-11-2021)

----------


## Swedgin

> Yes dear reader..the world has turned.   The next Bond film will star a black actress who will be 007.


The great irony here, is that they are soooo invested in "making a statement of wokeness," they miss a golden opportunity to craft their own "mini-00 Universe."

I doubt I am the only person through the decades who has wondered about all the OTHER "00" agents.

And, let's not forget all the CIA and Russian side-characters.

If I were calling the shots, "Bond" would be on the shelf for a bit, while we introduce new 00 agents.  (To be honest, Bond should be put on the shelf for a decade or two...)

But, I wouldn't get any wokepoints.

Just more money, as I think the Black Female 007 is going to be a bust.

And, of course..."RACISM" will be the reason.....

----------

BooBoo (10-11-2021),Oceander (10-11-2021)

----------


## Neo

> The great irony here, is that they are soooo invested in "making a statement of wokeness," they miss a golden opportunity to craft their own "mini-00 Universe."
> 
> I doubt I am the only person through the decades who has wondered about all the OTHER "00" agents.
> 
> And, let's not forget all the CIA and Russian side-characters.
> 
> If I were calling the shots, "Bond" would be on the shelf for a bit, while we introduce new 00 agents.  (To be honest, Bond should be put on the shelf for a decade or two...)
> 
> But, I wouldn't get any wokepoints.
> ...


Bond has done it all;

----------


## Moonie

.
You'd better hope that Miss Jiggie-Bond is posted to missions in Africa, the Caribbean or America, otherwise her covers will never work.
.

----------

Neo (10-11-2021)

----------


## Neo

> .
> And with myself being someone that has worked in connection to the security services. I never saw a darkie at any time!
> .


Ive worked in every kind of secret facility from Nuke bunkers to spy centres in Cheltenham and I agree with you. Its as rare as unobtainium.

----------


## TheOneOnly2

> Typical! Another one that doesn’t watch all of the spoiler video he posts


I just read how he dies. I dont see how he is coming back. As a black a chick I guess. Ha.

----------


## UKSmartypants

the last decent Bond was Roger Moore, 1985.

----------


## Moonie

.



> I’ve worked in every kind of secret facility from Nuke bunkers to spy centres in Cheltenham and I agree with you…. It’s as rare as unobtainium.


Yes, those facilities outside of Cheltenham are terribly non Afro-Caribbean. Much to multi-ethic Gloucestershire's shame!  :Smile:  Even though the Welsh are allowed into the rugby stands on occasion!.

----------


## Gator Monroe

The “ Other Troubles” ( Not the Irish one ) will be worse than in the mid-late70s this time around

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> .
> And with myself being someone that has worked in connection to the security services. I never saw a darkie at any time!
> .


Never saw a black spook either.

----------


## Neo

> .
> 
> 
> Yes, those facilities outside of Cheltenham are terribly non Afro-Caribbean. Much to multi-ethic Gloucestershire's shame!  Even though the Welsh are allowed into the rugby stands on occasion!.


Gloucester rugby club has a shed.  :Smile:

----------


## Moonie

.
Thanks for the video memories. Myself I lived outside of Painwick (about ten miles east of Gloucester and fifteen south of Cheltenham). I was a hooker. But haven't played as such since leaving H.M. Forces.

Don't ask why I was attached to the weirdos of Cheltenham's outskirts. I was just attached.
.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> .
>  I was a hooker.  .



oh you mean RUGBY..........

----------


## Moonie

.



> oh you mean RUGBY..........


Oh yes! Having now lived in what was the United States for seventeen years now, I still have to explain the hooking the ball thing in explanation, to allow the slackers behind to actually score and stop dithering.

I scored a try once myself when then scrum crossed the line and I landed on top of the ball.
.

----------


## BooBoo

Getting Back to Bondage...

https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...Fandom-BLASTED...!!!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## TLSG

Honestly, I couldn't care less. I never saw any Bond films and I have no interest in seeing one. Hollywood movies are just junk escapism. Life is too short to be watching cheap special effects and explosions on a big screen all the time. People should pick up a good book instead, that is if they even know how to read.

----------


## Oceander

At this point I only watch Bond movies when they come up on free TV.  I really don't care what they do with the franchise, to be perfectly honest, although I would agree that this is probably a really good way to kill it off.

----------

Hillofbeans (10-11-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Honestly, I couldn't care less. I never saw any Bond films and I have no interest in seeing one. Hollywood movies are just junk escapism. Life is too short to be watching cheap special effects and explosions on a big screen all the time. People should pick up a good book instead, that is if they even know how to read.



People dont read books. People under 30 cant even grasp the concept of reading a book. People on here cant grasp I dont have 'links' to prove some of what i post because _ i read it in a book pre internet!!_

----------

Neo (10-11-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

I gave found that reading causes people to lose the ability to seek out experts/writers, travel to their locations, and have a conversation with them. If people would only continue to do things the hard way, it would be better for all of us.


When I want hot food, I use flint and steel to light a fire to cook over. None of that lazy "turn on the burner" that people do or worse yet that microwave baloney.

----------


## Moonie

.
Some of us have even been to Monaco! It sucks apart from the death defying roads.

I was living in St Tropez at the time (and they (apart from the servants/waiting staff) make Drax look casual but nicer than the tax-escapee turds of Monaco).
.

----------


## Neo

> .
> Thanks for the video memories. Myself I lived outside of Painwick (about ten miles east of Gloucester and fifteen south of Cheltenham). I was a hooker. But haven't played as such since leaving H.M. Forces.
> 
> Don't ask why I was attached to the weirdos of Cheltenham's outskirts. I was just attached.
> .


You’ve just jumped up a rung on the ladder of respectability my boy!

Edited*
My fathers family are buried at Painswick church.

Edited again*

Painswick

----------


## Neo

Anyway….back to topic.

The Bond women…..arguably the most beautiful Totty on the planet at the time of each film?

----------


## Neo

In the film we see the actress Ana de Almas, playing a Cuban agent assisting James Bond, she was excellent, she is beautiful, Unfortunately she did her action scenes and left Bond unscathed, hopefully to star again in the next Bond film.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Anyway.back to topic.
> 
> The Bond women..arguably the most beautiful Totty on the planet at the time of each film?



you left out Caroline Monroe



As Naomi, in _The Spy Who Loved Me (1977_)

----------

Neo (10-11-2021)

----------


## UKSmartypants

The ORIGINAL Bond Girl was in fact Eunice Grayson, best known for playing Sylvia Trench, James Bond 's love interest in the first two Bond films (Dr. No and From Russia with Love) 





Bonds introductory catchphrase originates with her, in Dr No she says "Hello, im Trench...Sylvia Trench" to which Sean Connery replies "well Miss Trench, im Bond...James Bond"


Ursula Andress was also in Dr No, so you might want to argue she was joint First Bond Girl, but Eunices part was bigger than Ursula's and she was billed higher.



Her daughter Kate was  Bond Girl in _Golden Eye (1995)_

----------

Neo (10-11-2021)

----------


## Kodiak

Honor Blackman as Pussy Galore, one of the best names in movies ever!

----------

Thom Paine (10-11-2021)

----------


## Moonie

.
And the new Bond is going to be called Jammy Bitch as such.
.

----------


## UKSmartypants

I think we can call it the end of the Franchise. Nothing after today is going to count as a Bond movie worth watching.

----------


## Neo

> I think we can call it the end of the Franchise. Nothing after today is going to count as a Bond movie worth watching.


On the contrary old chap! I believe Bond will be back and be will he even better,  refreshing just like Daniel Craig was in “Quantum of solace”, which funnily enough it was on ITV 4 last night. Well worth watch again. 
The eye candy was quite attractive too (Olga Kurylenko)

----------


## Neo

> Honor Blackman as Pussy Galore, one of the best names in movies ever!


Yes she was a sex bomb, a purring BMW just waiting for you slip it in gear and drive it away.


Sean Connery gave the one liner that was a classic for me; 
When she says “hi, I’m Pussy galore!”  Connery replies “of course you are”  :Smile:

----------


## Moonie

.
Has anyone ever met an individual from 'MI-6' or Britain's external intelligence body?

Of course not, because there is no such thing.
.

----------


## Gator Monroe

Grace Jones was a Bond Girl ?

----------


## TLSG

> People dont read books. People under 30 cant even grasp the concept of reading a book.


I don't know, the _Captain Underpants_ books seem to be pretty popular.

----------


## Moonie

.
Captain Underpants would be better than a female spy.

They have one or two uses, but killing is not one of them.
.

----------

